# S Tronic - Launch Control Q



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

Team,

Quick question.

Tried the launch control a couple of times previously and it worked perfectly.

Tried it the other day and the car just started pulling!

Left foot to the metal on brake
S mode
ESP Off
Rev
It pulls.....

Bizarre. Can't figure out why it would suddenly stop working? Can anyone shed any light?

Cheers,
Rich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

You have to have the brake fully pressed down for a second or two before you give it any gas


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

Hmmm I'll try again but as it has been at traffic lights... a decent length of time with esp off/s mode on and brake down is there before green and gas... it's just a bit odd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

Right peoples, I've tried everything here... different lengths of time on the brake before launching, different order or pressing all the relevant buttons etc and I'm totally at a loss! Launch control just simply isn't working anymore... it just pulls! Very, very confused.

I've run diagnostics on the gearbox and gotten nothing. Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

What are your revs sitting at before letting go of the brake?


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

The steering wheel has to be straight too I think


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Oil up to temp?


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

xGem said:


> What are your revs sitting at before letting go of the brake?


Not sure... the second it starts to pull, I panic and release the throttle!!



Rodddimus said:


> The steering wheel has to be straight too I think


Yes sir, always dead straight! Only a true maniac would use launch control on a corner.



Roller Skate said:


> Oil up to temp?


Fantastic question!! Coolant is but never checked oil temp. May I ask the stupid question: what is the perfect oil temp?

Would oil not being up to temp stop launch control from working?

Thanks all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Zinc said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> > What are your revs sitting at before letting go of the brake?
> ...


Sounds like operator error.

The last parts of the process should be, press brake pedal hard with left foot and keep it pressed, 2 secs minimum.
Press throttle pedal to the floor and keep it there. Revs should rise to around 4000rpm and hold at that level.
Release the brake pedal keeping the throttle pedal on the floor. Hang on and grin stupidly.


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

brittan said:


> Sounds like operator error.
> 
> The last parts of the process should be, press brake pedal hard with left foot and keep it pressed, 2 secs minimum.
> Press throttle pedal to the floor and keep it there. Revs should rise to around 4000rpm and hold at that level.
> Release the brake pedal keeping the throttle pedal on the floor. Hang on and grin stupidly.


Sorry, I don't think I've explained myself too well! Know the process and have used it successfully before. After holding the brake and pressing the accelerator when it works the revs rise to circa 3k, then I can release the brake and it's perfect.

When I've tried recently, the moment I put my foot anywhere near the throttle it just tries to engage the clutch and pull - hence I release and panic!

So not user error in that sense... but if it is reliant on a particular oil temp, it may well be my fault as I haven't checked the oil temp before trying each time, just relied on coolant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When the coolant is up to normal the gearbox oil temp should be high enough. You would need to plug in VCDS or similar to read it.

From Audi document:

Launch Control Program
The Launch Control Program allows maximum acceleration from a standing start. For this purpose, engine speed is set to
approx. 3200 rpm* before the starting clutch is positively engaged. Engine torque and power transmission by theclutch are balanced fully automatically.

The requirements for use of the "Launch Control Programme" are as follows:
• Vehicle speed 0 kph
• Gearbox oil temperature > 30 °C
• Normal clutch temperature
• ESP or TCS switched OFF (at the ESP button, ESP warning lamp "on")
• Selector lever position "S" or tiptronic
• Apply brake** (with left foot)
• Apply full throttle (engine runs at approx. 3200 rpm*)
As soon as the brake is released, the gearbox control unit sets maximum acceleration.

** A brake pressure of at least 20 bar must be generated.


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

brittan said:


> When the coolant is up to normal the gearbox oil temp should be high enough. You would need to plug in VCDS or similar to read it.


I would say it takes a lot longer for engine and gearbox oil to heat up, I guess it would depend on what driving you are doing

You can check engine oil temp using the menu on the dials in front of you, or about 30 minutes of driving should do it


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

Okay guys I think we solved it!! Just took the scenic route back from the gym, engine oil up to 80 degrees and I'm assuming gearbox oil was warm enough from that too.

Found a quiet piece of road. Followed the procedure and BOOM! Man the noise and exhilaration from the Quattro V6 launch is just awesome.

Thanks for all the help. We can pin it down to my stupidity on purely relying on the coolant being up to temp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll have had my car three years in January and I've never 'launched' it 

I really should have a go sometime soon. :wink:


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

Trackdaybob said:


> I'll have had my car three years in January and I've never 'launched' it
> 
> I really should have a go sometime soon. :wink:


me neither, just don't get the urge, plus i wouldn't know where to do it, being, ahem, a bit mature, to be seen blasting off from the lights making a load of noise i might look a bit of a twat,

i've read it puts a lot of strain on the clutch, haldex, oils etc etc, i'm sure its not something to be done every day


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> Trackdaybob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have had my car three years in January and I've never 'launched' it
> ...


All very interesting, but I'm with you BTRS.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> me neither, just don't get the urge,


I just forget


----------



## Zinc (May 24, 2017)

Trackdaybob said:


> BlackTipReefShark said:
> 
> 
> > me neither, just don't get the urge,
> ...


I just like to know it works.... likely won't ever use it again but at least I know it's there in case I end up on a drag strip... somehow.

It's a bit like cruise control. I never use it but it would drive me nuts if I found out it didn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i will give it a go, i've never really floored my car, its got the audi sports exhaust, i did floor it once from some lights in sports mode and it was very loud, loads of people turned round to look and i was very embarrassed.   , not my thing

one of the reasons i bought my car was that the 0-60 time was quoted by audi as 5.3 secs, which i found out later is achieved by using launch control.

the problem is where?, some nice long empty country road??

probably shouldn't bother at all, not 10 minutes ago i booked a driver speed awareness course, 58 in a 50,


----------

